

If Second Life is over, someone needs to tell Cisco - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/ciscos_john_chambers_in_second_life

======
initself
Second Life has fried one of my Thinkpads (the video card blew up) and my T60p
just can't install it for some reason.

